# Cold Water betta?



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Alright, so I'm a tad bit confused. I know that bettas need warm water, that's understandable, but is it possible for a betta to acclimate to colder water?

I don't have aheater, so the water often gets cold at night, but warm during the day. Even changing the water sometimes seems weird if the water being changed is cold, and I'm adding in warm water. 

Now, I just bought a water tester, and everything is perfect. The water is super soft, but that's because I have a water softner for my house. Buddha is RARELY ever sick. We had a ich scare a few months ago, and he was just sick this weekend (with something I'm not sure). But...it doesn't seem like the water is a bother to him...?

Can someone help me? 
I know it's not safe, but I'm really confused.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Get a heater, that is NOT healthy for them, but it is survivable. I'm serious.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh, I keep insisting that I get one, but my mom won't let me get one. No matter how much I tell her he needs one, she won't let me get one.

That's why I've been changing his tank every other day with warm water. The water does get cold, but I switch it out as soon as I possibly can


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Show her this. you can get an okay heater at petco for less than 10 dollars. what size is your tank anyway? good job with the betta care tho  Trust me, it is mean to have a betta liek that with no heater.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

they will live without a heater, but most likely not thrive. the only difference in the way they would act would be the fact that they would be more lethargic in colder water. they are the most comfortable in warm water as this is how it is in their natural habitat. also, having the water headed greatly reduces the risk of stress and disease.

personally, i have a heater because i dont want my babies to be cold  i dont like swimming in cold water, so why would they?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

He's currently in a 2 gallon bowl 

And she won't even go into Petsmart with me. That's how "against it" she is. I'm getting another tank before I go back to college in August, so I'm hoping I have a heater by then. I'll try as hard as possible. But if she disagrees, there isn't much to do. Especially since she's the one who drives me T-T

She's one of those "it's just a fish" people.

And I'm really hoping that he can manage a little bit longer.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

You should probably change the water with the same temperature water he is coming out of, or at least acclimate him each water change by floating the container in his fresh changed bowl until the water in the cup is the same temp as the fresh water he's going into. 

I'm pretty sure the water should be within 2 degrees or so of the original water. If i'm wrong about that I hope someone corrects me. I forgot the temp range that might shock them if the water temp is a lot different.

If you are not using a thermometer to check the water temp during water changes just keep in mind (to me) 80 degree water feels slightly cooler to the touch. If the water is warm to the touch its above your body temperature. 98-ish+ (hot!!!!)

If the temperature swings that much where he is at and you can't move him to a pretty climate controlled, always warm, room. You probably should get a heater. If he's in a tank under 5 gallons they make fairly inexpensive marina heaters I love for small aquariums. They are not adjustable, but they keep the water at 78 degrees if the water tries to drop below that. I think they are around $12. Other companies make some too around the same price. They only kick on if your water temp falls below the pre-set safe zone in the heater.

76-82(-ish) is about the general range of temp people will suggest. 80 is ideal. (so you may want to invest in a nicer adjustable heater and spend a tiny bit more, but have a better product in the long run.

I'm not going to ram a heater down your throat and force you to use one, but if the water really is getting that cold and you're concerned due to air conditioning and night time temps you probably should.

hope this helps

Edited to add that there were no posts here when I started writing this lol... I type so slow. sorry if info was repeated.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Have a friend take you or bike? have ur dad? Heaters for a 2 gal bowl are relatively cheap.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> If you are not using a thermometer to check the water temp during water changes just keep in mind (to me) 80 degree water feels slightly cooler to the touch. If the water is warm to the touch its above your body temperature. 98-ish+ (hot!!!!)



I didn't know that...okay, I wish I had a thermometer now to use, because now I could be makin a fool of myself when the water isn't even that cold. Because when I put water in, I usually have it warm to the touch, meaning that it could be warmer than I think at night.

UGHHHH the only thermometer I have is the one for humans...
Is there a way to improvise, somehow? T-T

And I think that I might order the heater online because my Petsmart doesn't sell small enough heaters. They're mainly for bigger ones. Just have to find the right one for him...


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

It sucks that you're not allowed to have a heater, it's pretty essential. Maybe if you offer to do some extra chores around the house, you could earn the cost of one? A cheap heater is maybe $15. Wash the car, mow the lawn, do dishes, whatever .. tell her you love your pet and are willing to work to get him the essentials so he will live a long life and be healthy. You could also offer to do some yardwork for a neighbour for some cash (I used to weed old ladies' gardens for pocket money as a kid/teen).

Oops, replies came in while I typed, too, lol - if you can order one online, try to keep him as stable as you can until it arrives.. sudden temp swings can bother them a lot..


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I walk dogs


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmmmm I'm going to have to be super creative. I already do a lot of the chores haha

Maybe I'll cook dinner one night? Or take care of my baby brother for a day..?

thank you everyone for the help 
I was afraid I ws going to get harassed for not having a heater. :<
Had a few terrible experiences of stuff like that,so I was hesitant.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with not changing his water with warmer water. The rapid changes will stress him out a lot. 

What is the room temp where his tank is located? Now that it is summer my tanks will stay about 76F when not heated (I also have a non-heated tank in the same room as the bettas). His water might actually be in the okay range (70F - 75F) for bettas. Getting a thermometer would be great. You need one that will measure as low as 60F; you might even be able to find one like that at Walmart. Meat thermometers might work. 

Lower temps aren't the end of the world for a betta, but they certainly aren't good .Fish body temps are dependent on water temp. His digestive system will be slower, so he should be fed less often. Everything in his body will "move" (for lack of better words) slower. I can bore you with the scientific reasoning, but you already know that heaters are important. 

Maybe when you go off to college, you can get a friend to take you to a pet store. Or get a paypal account and order something online.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

My room is currently at 75, and at the worst of days, it goes up to 80, but it rarely goes that high.

And does a human/meat thermometer work the same? I;m not going to test the tank water, but rather water of equal temperature from the tap


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow. Your room is nice and cool. Mine stays around 78F and gets up to 82F on a bad day. Blegh. The south in summer. But the good news is that means your tank is probably around 72F which isn't terrible. 

All thermometers work the same way. The only problem that I've encountered with some meat and human thermometers is that they will just say "too low" or "uncooked." But that is just with digital thermometers. Mercury thermometers are best.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, you can use a meat thermometer if it's digital and actually shows the temp.... BUT make sure you clean it WELL after you use it maybe with a bleach and water solution if that wont ruin it. (If you are allowed to stick a meat thermometer in "fish poop soup".... It works but bleh, and some digital meat thermometers can be around 100 bucks... expensive ones, I would not use in my fish tanks personally..... Just thought, some people/fever thermometers are digital, and they come with little plastic bag sleeves so you wouldn't contaminate the thermometer. That might work if you have one?? I think the old school mercury thermometers are hard to find these days.

Another option is to sweat lol. You COULD close the heat/cooler vents in your room and keep the door closed... Not saying this is a pleasant option but it would most likely keep your room warmer. (This may not be an option for your personal well being, just threw it out there. My computer room is where I keep the fish, and it's 82 in here with the air conditioning on. without, its around 90-100... fish stay a good temp but its a bit warm LOL.)

If you can get to a grocery store check out the gift card end caps too. Many stores carry ebay, and pet store gift cards, or the credit card type gift cards you can use anywhere. You can use these online to buy things over the internet often without entering a credit card. Some places require you to add a real credit card though before a purchase anyway, so check the sites you would be interested in purchasing from before you go and buy any cards.

BTW- If your room is 75 your fish water is probably still in the "safe zone" on most fish thermometers but it will be on the very low end. Make sure the tank is NOT by a vent though this will make the water cooler then ambient room temp would be. 

I recommend you should probably get a heater of some kind at some point but it shouldn't mean imminent death for the betta. If it takes you a while to get one. (I don't recommend those zoo med round pads because I have one that wants to boil fish. Some users here love those things though.) 

I will stress one more time to keep the temp when doing water changes as close as possible to the original tank water though. That is a lot more dangerous then living in cooler water. (If you can gauge the temp pretty close on your finger that will be ok. If you are unsure just acclimate him. OK done stressing my point again! LOL!!!

If you have a meijer by you they might have a cheap heater/thermometer. They often have a really nice selection of pet things. Or a walmart would have a thermometer at the least. They are around 1-4 dollars usually for a glass one that sits in the tank.









As for a good small heater, find out what is best within your price point. I like marina heaters but from the reviews they don't work for everyone. I have 7 of them and all mine work just fine for me. Others hate them because they don't work.

Best of luck to you and your fish.  Again sorry for my novel long posts. I am the longest winded typer in the forum. :/


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Heheh "sorry your fish is uncooked."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

To the OP, you mentioned getting another tank to take to college with you. Instead, grab a heater (25w) and keep the 2g. 
And I second acclimating him to the same temp water, changing his water and surging warm water in there at a change is only going to put him into shock. Be careful!


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

I use the first thermometer (floating) that Twilight Storm posted and it works fine for me.
My tank is at a constant 78 - 80 degrees since I live in Texas and it's summer.
In winter, I just turn the tank light on and it stays 75 - 78 degrees.
I wonder why your mother will not let you get a heater? Though my mother isn't keen on me spoiling my fish, she's trying to learn all the basics and lets me buy stuff for them as long as I use my own money.
She won't feed them bloodworms, though. XD She freaks out at them.
Maybe explain to your mother that your fish is very important to you, and that you'll use your own money? <.<


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Ill definitely reply to everyone here later because I'm on my phone.
But I used a meat thermometer to test the water, and it came out to range of 77 to 81. Some areas were warmed because of the sun but everything fall in that range :3


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice, you're pretty good then for the time being  

Again i'm really so sorry I type so darn much in posts. I feel like I have to fit everything in one darn post.

BTW- you're a good betta mom, don't be hard on yourself.  

ON THE OTHER HAND: If you insisted on never feeding your fish because "they eat the roots of a peace lilly" then well I would probably not think you were a good betta mom, and I could only imagine the content on a thread like that sheesh. LOL!!!:BIGwinky: It's why the forum exsists after all, so we can figure out wtf we are doing  and for those that know, or have experienced, to share


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

^ +1


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

for what its worth, i forgot once to plug in the heater for my 3.4KK after a water change. i only found out that i didnt plug it back in when i went to do the next WC. his water temp was 23c when unplugges and its often 25C in my room. i do have AC but i dont really use it much for personal comfort. these days its to keep the room temp from passing 28C so my gecko doesnt get too hot.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Since temps drop at night, you can always wrap a towel around his tank to keep the heat in as much as possible.


----------

